# What kind of pants?



## GSZeph (Nov 5, 2020)

I know we can wear blue jeans but, are tan colored jeans acceptable? Does the shade of tan matter? I have a pair of khaki Levi jeans and a pair of Van Huesen 5 pocket flex jeans in a dark khaki to light brown color.


----------



## GSZeph (Nov 5, 2020)

This is what I have.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 5, 2020)

The only color pants not allowed in my store is black. Have I seen tms wearing black. Yes, yes I have.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 5, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> The only color pants not allowed in my store is black. Have I seen tms wearing black. Yes, yes I have.


Black is literally the "go to" if people aren't wearing jeans or khaki at our store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 5, 2020)

Black jeans are allowed.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2020)

GSZeph said:


> This is what I have.


Both of those should be fine.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 5, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Black jeans are allowed.


I don't recall seeing black at my store but I may have to put it to the test, lol.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 5, 2020)

Our store specifically says blue jeans though. Many TMs wear black now and then . We have female TMs wearing jeggings kind of pants too .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I don't recall seeing black at my store but I may have to put it to the test, lol.


In calif & Washington state, you can wear black jeans. Ask your mgt first.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2020)

Kilt.


----------



## YugTegrat (Nov 6, 2020)

The handbook says solid color pants or blue jeans, with khaki being preferred. A preference isn't a requirement though, so black chinos are acceptable.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 6, 2020)

ASANTS.   At my store blue jeans (light to dark blue) or Khaki bottom (light tan to light brown).  Starbucks can wear black bottoms.   AP wears dark bottoms but I don't know if they are navy or black.


----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 7, 2020)

Honestly, ask leadership for what passes at your store.  Right before I left the rule as stated in huddles was black was okay and torn was okay as long as skin wasn't showing.  First huddle following first visit from the new DSD, blue only, no rips.


----------



## FlexThis (Nov 7, 2020)

GSZeph said:


> This is what I have.


Absolutely!


----------

